# Vizsla Breeder



## FutureVizslaFamily (Jun 9, 2018)

*Vizsla Breeder Recommendations*

Hi! We are looking to get a Vizsla puppy and currently live in Rochester, NY.
We are willing to drive a few hours in any direction for a reputable Vizsla breeder.
We are also patient- so if a good breeder isn't available until Fall or Spring 2019- that's fine too.

Any suggestions on a breeder would be helpful!

Thank you!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

I am no expert in the V breeder arena, but we got our first V from Rick Mitchell in Illinois and been extremely pleased. He works closely with Jim & Linda Busch and only uses their males to breed. I believe he only does one litter each Fall, but you can check anyway. Jim and Linda may have a litter due soon too or they can put you in touch with someone they know who may have a litter soon??? When Linda Busch didn't have a litter ready she referred me to Rick. And I am glad she did....Rick was OUTSTANDING and he breeds wonderful V's.

http://vizslas.co/

http://www.buschvizslas.com/

Btw: I am located in Westchester NY and it was an easy flight out on Southwest to fly to Plano IL. Simply paid $95 for the V's tix and SW allows them to fly under the seat in a small carrier. Couldn't have been more easy and Milo never barked, whimpered or cried once during the entire flight.

Hope this helps.......and happy to answer any other questions you may have!


----------



## FutureVizslaFamily (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FutureVizslaFamily (Jun 9, 2018)

Your dog is beautiful, by the way! :smile


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

How about Ron Chenoweth at Countryside Kennels in Port Byron, IL ? They have 2 litters at the moment.


----------



## FutureVizslaFamily (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome, I will check them out as well! Thank you


----------



## sedonathepup (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello! We got our sweet Sedona from Islandtime Farms (http://islandtimefarms.com/). The owner will deliver the puppy up to 300 miles one way.  The breeder is located in KY.


----------

